# looking for a photo



## williamdv (Jun 14, 2008)

can some one help us with a photo like this one only bigger and more taken from the front of the cars.

love this photo

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3211/2945271590_73e91bcc50_o.jpg


----------



## williamdv (Jun 14, 2008)

this one :thumbsup:


----------

